# The Omega F300 Cone Topic



## Silver Hawk

Ketil and Andy posted some great information about the Omega f300 Cone cases etc in Streety's topic but it would be good to have a topic dedicated to capturing this info. So I'll start off with pasting in Ketil's summary of the case numbers etc followed by some photos of mine:


198.012 - Crown at 2 cal 1250, 17mm strap or bracelet.
198.013 - Crown at 3, cal 1250, 17mm strap or bracelet
198.008 - Crown at 3, cal 1250, integrated bracelet, Omega ref 398.0804
198.011 - Crown at 3, cal 1260, 17mm strap or bracelet
198.018 - Crown at 3, cal 1260, integrated bracelet, Omega ref 398.0811

The crown at 2 case came in both polished and with radial graining. Also the caseback was with and without the seamaster logo. I guess the very first version was polished and with no seamaster logo on the back. It also said just "f300Hz" on the dial, not electronic. The 1260 versions have a metal Omega logo that was either above or below senter. The 1250 versions have just printed text. So all in all, there are a lot of variations of the cone.

*198.012:*

White dial, black dial, bracelet, both unrestored



















*198.0008:*

Couple of new-old-stock cases. The photos also serve to show how the bracelet / strap part fixes to the watch part...with the threaded ring. The bracelet / strap part has a cut away for the pendant tube plus a slot for a locating pin on the watch part....so this part is not normally interchangeable between the crown-at-2 and crown-at-3 watches.





































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk

*198.0018:*

Black dial version. This one doesn't seem to tie in with Ketil's definition for a 198.0018 as it clearly does not have an integrated bracelet. Wrong case back....or another variation?










*198.0011 and 198.0008*

Couple of photos that show the difference in case height between a date only model (198.0008) and a day and date model (198.0011). The day and date ESA 9164 (Omega Cal. 1260) is a thicker movement than the day only ESA 9162 (Omega Cal. 1250)...and that is reflected in the case heights:


----------



## Silver Hawk

If you've got an f300 Cone, please post a photo...but you must also tell us the case number...it's on the inside of the case back and starts with "198." :thumbsup:


----------



## Who. Me?

Any reason, other than aesthetics,for the 2 o'clock crowns and did they use the standard 3 o'clock date indicator?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Who. Me? said:


> Any reason, other than aesthetics,for the 2 o'clock crowns and did they use the standard 3 o'clock date indicator?


Not sure what you mean Andy? The date wheel in these crown-at-2 watches is different to the one in the crown-at-3 watches....the relationship between printed text and tooth is different.


----------



## Who. Me?

It's me being dim :wallbash:

For some reason, I keep thinking there should be the same number of dates as hours on the dial. Couldn't get my head around why shifting the wheel by an hour relative to the crown position shouldn't just cause the date to line up perfectly.

Obviously, there are 31 date positions and only 12 'hour' positions for the date window (or 24 if they shift by half an hour, e.g. the 4:30 position on the Xl-tronics).

Don't know why I got confused over that though.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Nearly two years since anyone posted on this Omega Cone topic...but as I had a bit of spare time (!) over the Bank Holiday just gone, I thought I'd get my Cone stuff together and start putting some of them together. The reason this hasn't happened sooner is that I've been waiting ages for 4 Cone dials to come back from the dial refinishers in the US...I've used them many times before but on this occasion, they have taken 7 months...they finally arrived last week.










A "before" shot:


----------



## vinn

very interesting case assembly. ill keep my eye out for one of those. and nice pix. thanks


----------



## Littlelegs

The refinished dial looks great. Can't believe it's tha same dial. Cracking job...-)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Dial refinishing is so hit-and-miss. Who did these ones Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Dial refinishing is so hit-and-miss. Who did these ones Paul?


International Dial


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial refinishing is so hit-and-miss. Who did these ones Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> International Dial
Click to expand...

And I just had them do a dial where they had a piece of fuzz painted to the dial, and black paint splotches here and there (on a simple Rolex 6694 dial). I've sent it back.

The job must really depend on who you get.


----------



## Silver Hawk

martinus_scriblerus said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial refinishing is so hit-and-miss. Who did these ones Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> International Dial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just had them do a dial where they had a piece of fuzz painted to the dial, and black paint splotches here and there (on a simple Rolex 6694 dial). I've sent it back.
> 
> The job must really depend on who you get.
Click to expand...

Their service is definitely not as good as it once was....I tried many times to speak to someone on the phone (having given up on getting any sort of email reply)...and failed every time. Shouldn't have to wait 7 months for a dial refinish.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Finished two of them...the 198.011 variety: crown-at-3, day/date (cal 1260) and 17mm bracelet or strap:


----------



## bridgeman

Stunning result.........got one spare now?


----------



## Littlelegs

Look great, can I ask what the strap is as I'm fancying a change from the bracelet on mine.

Regards Jamie


----------



## Silver Hawk

Strap is a silicone one with stitching from Cousins


----------



## Littlelegs

Thanks, I'll take a look and may give one a go...-)


----------



## stolid

Here's mine:


----------



## Biker

Here's mine, the case back no. is 198.012 and it also has a hand etched number in there.

It has had a hard life and needed some serious cleaning when I got it. I have also put it on a leather strap, which I don't like, as the original strap is too wee for my wrist, I am considering sending it away to the folk that serviced my Seamaster (2006,Casino Royale 007 edition) to see if they can give it a new crystal. and a good clean up. I don't really want the dial re-finished as the original lined texture is pretty good under that scratched crystal.


----------



## rogart

This i my f300 "cone" There is some color lost around the lumespots? Have no idea why this is but have seen other watches with the same problem.


----------



## vinn

can you desipher the code scratched inside the back cover? - vinn


----------



## Biker

H27462


----------



## rogart

Biker said:


> H27462


 That i probably some old watchmaker that has tag the case back?


----------



## dante

A couple of notes:

1. The 198.012 had a case variation with a very fine impressed line pattern. Not polished, but not also the "tree bark" look of later variants. It's fine enough that if you don't have great near vision, you might think it was polished - and one good polishing would take it completely off. Biker's watch shows that pattern. I thought I had lost this on mine but can see it under a hard halogen lamp (diffuse winter lighting not so well...).

2. The color loss around the markers is the tritium luminous paint attracting moisture and burning the dial surface. If it's not too bad (i.e., it doesn't extend too far to either side of the marker), you can have the watch relumed to cover that. SL C3 Grade A looks great. On later versions, they moved the lume to the cutouts on those same markers.

3. With the 198.012 and 13, I have seen these variants



Omega as applique and not as applique


Blue dial, Omega logo applique, white mm/hh, red seconds


Black/grey dial with luminous marker at 12, white hands, red seconds hand


Black/grey dial with no marker at 12, white hands, white seconds


Silver dial with no luminous marker at 12 and lume on markers, red seconds hand


Seamaster back


Plain back


Rough graining


Superfine ("polished") graining (012 only)


1125 hollow link bracelet (outside of U.S.)


JB Champion solid double-H-link bracelet with Omega clasp (in U.S.)


Of all the Omegas I have seen, the Cone seems to have been the one where Omega played fastest and loosest with consistency. I also suspect that the cases were sourced from Asia, given the time period and the highly unusual design (also the price point, which I understand to have been fairly low).

Dante


----------



## Damo516

It didn't happen without pics :whistling:


----------



## Nigelp




----------



## Biker

Tidy mate, very tidy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Crandall

One thing I noticed about the cone, With it sticking up so high they seem to take a beating over the years ?


----------



## Robden

Captain Crandall said:


> One thing I noticed about the cone, With it sticking up so high they seem to take a beating over the years ?


 Yeah but nigh on 50 years old? You should see me. Look nothing like when I was new. 

You seem to be quite interested in these. Are you becoming a fan?

*Warning!!! *Do not listen to a F300hz or you well get hooked........as I did.

Rob....


----------



## Biker

Aye, I must admit, mine has had a bit of a hard life, I am thinking of selling it. Do we think I should invest in having it restored or punt it as it is? (Pictures on page 1)


----------



## Captain Crandall

robden said:


> Yeah but nigh on 50 years old? You should see me. Look nothing like when I was new.
> 
> You seem to be quite interested in these. Are you becoming a fan?


 Yes, i really like them especially with one of those big/thick link bracelets !

Do they hum at 300Hz ?

I just bought my first running accutron 214 and i believe it hums at 360Hz ?


----------



## Captain Crandall

I thought I remember reading that the Omega hummers ran at a higher rate then the bulovas like 480 or 720Hz ?


----------



## Padders

He may be thinking of the megasonic. They have 720Hz on the dial and indeed run faster than the Mosaba based hummers. Good luck finding one of those still working.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Padders said:


> He may be thinking of the megasonic. They have 720Hz on the dial and indeed run faster than the Mosaba based hummers. Good luck finding one of those still working.


 I've a few...


----------



## Oliverb

Hi,

joined a few years ago but haven't posted since then. Thought I'd share my first Omega f300 with you. It's a 198:012 I recently purchased to have restored. It shows lots of evidence it was well loved. The band is a JB Champion and the crystal certainly needs replaced. Hands and dial are in great condition but for the missing frame around the date window. The watch was sold as a non-runner and it is but while the hands don't move at least it hums and there is no evidence of battery leakage. Date wheel moves properly by hand set and quickest. Neither the inside nor outside of the case back are marked. As mentioned here, sometimes seen on these. Proper service, crystal and case polish should result in a fine example. May go,with a leather band for now, especially as this model came equipped both ways. Please let me know what you think and offer any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Nigelp

when i had mine i filed a miltat engineer down to fit.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Nigelp said:


> when i had mine i filed a miltat engineer down to fit.


 Hello @Nigelp:

your bracelet attachment ring is the 17mm spring bar variety. that's great!

kindly note that mine is the 9mm spring bar variety, which is obviously far less versatile. furthermore, the only way to attach anything to my 9mm spring bars is to use the omega bracelet, as there is incredibly little clearance between the spring bar and the edges of the space where the cut out is where the spring bar goes into.

as a result, leather cannot be made so very thinly and still be practically effective and not just break or fall apart, as it would have to be near paper thin.

i wonder why i am unable to figure out how to attach pictures here. i have learned how to attach pictures on other fora, but can't figure it out on this particular forum.

any advice would be most appreciated, so i may post some pictures to illustrate. thank you all!


----------



## amt51

Hi,

I'm a newbie on this forum so I hope I'm in the correct area> I have a few mechanical Omegas. I was hoping for some advice on the f300 and possibly details of someone who might have a repair manual or could repair it.

I see that you're creating a f300 database. I'll add my watch details for you to add to your database. However I'm not sure (don't know) how to insert images of the watch.

My watch was purchased as a multi watch auction lot some time ago. It was not working. The watch seems to have had a hard life judging by the crystal as it is very difficult to make out the dial markings.

The case is marked as follows

198.0018 - Crown at 3, cal 1260, integrated bracelet, I 'm sure its not and Omega bracelet as there are no Omega markings on the bracelet.

The caseback has the Seamaster logo.

The dial is marked with

*Above Centre*

Omega logo at12

Seamaster

Chronometer

*Below centre*

Omega

Electronic

f300 hz

The cone is polished

Any info or guidance on how to upload images would be appreciated.

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## JoT

amt51 said:


> I see that you're creating a f300 database. I'll add my watch details for you to add to your database. However I'm not sure (don't know) how to insert images of the watch.


 Welcome to the forum

Inserting images is really easy, you can either use a third party image hosting site, click on the Other Media button, click on "Insert Image From URL" and copy and past the full URL of the image (including the jpg extension) into the box or simply copy and paste into the text of your post. You can sign up to the forum's gallery for which there is a small charge to cover hosting costs.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/


----------

